# McInnis and other Loozers Update Thread



## Pioneer10

I can't freakin stand this guy. So to honor the Bull's thread on one of their ex's Crawford I'm starting this one up. I know he's still a cav but since he's "sick" he likely has played his last minute as a Cav

My only hope is that it is a lot shorter then the Crawford thread: I'm hoping the dude doesn't even get picked up next year. :curse:


----------



## Mongolmike

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

It seems to me as if McInnis is doing everything in his power (short of cutting LeBron's hamstrings) to get the season over. He DOES NOT want to extend the season via the playoffs. Glad to see he didn't make the trip to Toronto.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

http://www.cleveland.com/sports/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1113989539144550.xml



> Jeff McInnis, a free agent after this season, played six minutes before leaving with what team officials described as a "viral syndrome." He declined to talk after the game, mustering only: "My stomach hurts."


oh his tummy hoytzz.... awww.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

Jmac is such a *****. I hope he has fun in the NBDL next year.


----------



## remy23

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*



> "I thought I was a true professional throughout all this,'' McInnis said. "I think they wanted me to blow up and do something crazy, but I wasn't going to fall for that.''


:frenchy:


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

^ Pathetic. Just pathetic :curse:


----------



## remy23

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

*McInnis' flight ends with turbulence*



> Jeff McInnis was the missing piece in the Cavaliers' late-season slide that kept them out of the playoffs last season when he suffered a shoulder injury. His value diminished with the organization substantially this season, especially late in the season when he was benched.
> 
> His production suffered and questions surfaced about his dedication when he fell ill after six minutes against Boston in the Cavs' final home game. The organization called it a viral syndrome. When McInnis did not accompany the team in Toronto on Wednesday, some wondered if he quit on his teammates.
> 
> *"Hell no I didn't quit,"* McInnis said. *"I would never quit on my teammates. I've never quit in my life and why would I do it now?"*
> 
> McInnis said that his stomach hurt and he vomited at half time. He remained in the locker room until later in the third quarter. He sat near the end of the bench with a towel wrapped around his head for the duration of the game.
> 
> "I was sick," McInnis said. "I'm a human being and human beings from time to time get sick. Why is that so hard for people to believe? I was starting and I wanted to help my team."
> 
> McInnis was benched by coach Paul Silas in Toronto on March 20 and the following day Silas was fired. Brendan Malone replaced Silas but McInnis lost his starting position to Eric Snow. McInnis came off the bench in seven of the next nine games. He did not receive any time in two of those games and the reason was never explained.
> 
> "I've never experienced anything like this," said McInnis, a free agent. "I was having a career year, then I got benched. It's still a mystery but it will only make me stronger next year."
> 
> McInnis returned to the starting lineup after Zydrunas Ilgauskas injured his right ring finger against New Jersey. McInnis played well in those first four games, averaging 12.1 points and 5.1 points per game. But McInnis slid in his last four. He averaged 4.2 points and one assist per game.
> 
> McInnis was having a solid season before everything crumbled. He was averaging between 15 points per game for most of the first half of the season. He had a season-high 26 points against the Phoenix Suns in December and 15 assists in a blowout over the Knicks in January. He finished the season averaging 12.8 points and 5.1 assists in 76 games.
> 
> McInnis cleaned out his locker on Thursday and it is unlikely he will return to the Cavs next season.
> 
> "I'm optimistic and anything can happen," McInnis said. *"I'm still a starter in this league, although some people here don't think so."*


After reading this article, I am left with 2 words to describe my disbelief: Jesus Christ.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*



remy23 said:


> *McInnis' flight ends with turbulence*
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this article, I am left with 2 words to describe my disbelief: Jesus Christ.


Unless he goes to the hawks he has no chance of starting in this league.


----------



## remy23

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

*It's quittin' time again for McInnis*



> When the Cavaliers met for the final time, they were no longer an NBA team. They were a casting call for a basketball version of "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest," starring Jeff McInnis.
> 
> Jim Paxson's firing prevented McInnis from receiving the sendoff he so richly deserved. So did the absence of a good pair of steel-toed boots to give him a jump start out the door.
> 
> The player who quit defensively when he started at point guard, who quit on the court as a backup to Eric Snow and finally quit on his teammates altogether bounced into Gund Arena having survived that silent killer, viral syndrome. He looked healed, hale and happy with himself.
> 
> *"I thought I was a true professional all through it,"* McInnis said when asked if he could have done anything differently to change his incriminating season.
> 
> A little delusion goes a long way.
> 
> *McInnis calling himself a true professional doesn't insult true professionals. Not by themselves. It also insults semi-professionals, pseudo-professionals and rank amateurs. Two coaches benched him. He griped in the locker room about not getting enough touches and about LeBron James taking too many shots. He turned his jersey backwards at practice and called himself an "independent contractor." When he didn't play in the second half against Boston on Tuesday, then skipped the trip to Toronto altogether for Wednesday's game, some teammates finally gave up on him.*
> 
> *A source close to the team said the day of the Toronto game, two Cavs players said if they made the playoffs, they would tell owner Dan Gilbert they didn't want McInnis on the roster.*
> 
> "I was too sick to play that night, so I was too sick to travel, I guess," McInnis said Thursday, feeling famous in his dark sunglasses. What a thing to guess at -- the must-have final game.
> 
> NBA players have access to team trainers and doctors. Michael Jordan vomited on the bench while winning a world championship against Utah. McInnis simply quit.
> 
> No doubt if he'd remained a starter and had a coach heaping praise on him as Paul Silas did so often last season, McInnis would have been the first one through customs. He let the team down long before that, soon after he lost his starting job to Snow.
> 
> All the reasons for his benching -- other than his lack of defense -- aren't clear. Silas was telling him the front office wanted him benched. Paxson was telling him Silas made that call. It was all part of the mess that spilled outside the locker room Thursday.
> 
> Players met for exit interviews with a member of the new ownership group while Paxson sent word through the PR department he would be available to talk to the media later in the day.
> 
> The translation of available was an odd one: fired.
> 
> Free agent Zydrunas Ilgauskas was a walking "I Love New York" commercial, wearing a Yankees hat and talking of buying an apartment in Manhattan.
> 
> Drew Gooden stopped to claim all the Cavaliers pieces were in place. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it," he said.
> 
> A 20-second timeout here.
> 
> If he can't see how broke the Cavaliers are, you would not want Drew Goodwrench working on your car.
> 
> Next came McInnis, who said not to worry about him.
> 
> *"I've got a big summer ahead of me, that's the most important thing for Jeff McInnis,"* Jeff McInnis said.
> 
> What a poignant moment. An otherwise we-first guy putting himself first for once.


The most interesting part of the article to me was the part of if Cleveland had made the playoffs, 2 players would have asked Gilbert to leave Jeff off the active roster. If that happened, who would have been activated in McInnis' place? Would Luke Jackson, who has been travelling with the team and winning shooting contests held after practice be activated? Or would Juanny come into action, for he too had been travelling with the team for a while and had been playing in pick up games after practice? Either way, it sure would have been interesting to see.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

We'll see if McInnis gets any contract next year:



> Cavaliers point guard Jeff McInnis can say all he wants that he didn't quit on the team during the disastrous final days of the season, but that doesn't wash with folks around the NBA - who predict McInnis will suffer a price for it as a free agent this summer.
> 
> Most damning to McInnis, they say, is the lingering suspicion that he did quit on the Cavs during their next-to-last game against Boston, a win in which he played just a handful of minutes before exiting with a mysterious "illness."
> Advertisement
> 
> 
> Click Here
> 
> 
> Now, combine that suspicion with McInnis' longtime NBA rep as a moody head case - one he was temporarily able to suppress after being acquired by the Cavs from Portland in Dec. 2003, but totally resurfaced this season. The result, say the NBA sources, will be one rude awakening for McInnis this off-season - when he doesn't receive the money or contract years he's expecting to get as a free agent.
> 
> Don't be surprised
> 
> if the Cavaliers step up contact with top Michigan State head coach Tom Izzo about the team's head-coaching job, even though Izzo: 1. seems pretty content at MSU (which made the NCAA Final Four); and 2. has turned down past offers to coach Atlanta and Toronto. Most believe the only NBA team Izzo would jump to lead is the Detroit Pistons: he could join Lions head coach (and best friend) Steve Mariucci in coaching a Motor City pro team.
> 
> Now that Jim Paxson
> 
> has been fired as Cavs general manager, the ax could also fall soon on Earl Patton Jr., the team's player development director and a Paxson confidant. The abrasive, unsmiling Patton hasn't been the most popular person around Gund Arena. He's been privately nicknamed "Mini-Me" (because of his role as Paxson's enforcer within the Cavs organization) and "Phony Earl" (a tag put on him by team players, who felt his chief role was spying for Paxson).


http://www.cleveland.com/sports/plaindealer/roger_brown/index.ssf?/base/sports/1114335089204170.xml

Interesting about the Bulls scout as well. Roger Brown can be shady at times but right now any mention of somebody other then Larry Brown is good news to me


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Jmac is such a *****. I hope he has fun in the NBDL next year.


I doubt he doesn't get picked up by a team this summer if Cleveland doesn't want him. He's not that bad.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*



Kunlun said:


> I doubt he doesn't get picked up by a team this summer if Cleveland doesn't want him. He's not that bad.


 You haven't watched him this year. If he was willing to be a backup sure then he could find a place but he whines and moans every time he thinks he's denigrated by coming off the bench or not seeing crunch time minutes


----------



## Cap

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

Good riddance to one of the worst cancers in basketball. What happened to the McInnis of last season? Pathetic effort this year.


----------



## remy23

*Boo!*

I cannot believe ESPN. They just ran the 2006 projected starting line-up for the Cavaliers and had Jeff McInnis as the point guard. Absolutely insane. Jeff isn't coming back and that's been a known fact for quite some time now. So why is ESPN *still* behind?


----------



## SamTheMan67

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

lol yeah they were like they need to work on resigning mcginnis now.. looooooool


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

That's pretty funny. Can you imagin Lebron's face if Ferry walked in and announced that they had resigned McInnis. Good stuff.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

I still don't think Mcinnis is going to be in the NBA next year when the season starts. Haven't heard his name ANYWHERE.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

Well since McInnis has apparantely no future in the L, I'm unsticking this thread for now


----------



## Cap

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

I don't feel bad for the guy one bit.


----------



## rundmc00

*McInnis to the Nets...*

Some guy on a Cavs board said a local journalist (Bob Finnan?) said this is going to happen.

I'm a Nets fan who doesn't believe Thorn would spen d his money on this guy.

You guys hear anything?


----------



## The OUTLAW

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

That would just undue all the good stuff that they've done. They'd better sign him to a longterm deal, cuz if he is playing for a contract he's gonna kill their camaraderie.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

So they would sign Mcinnis to BACKUP Jason Kidd?
Good luck with that. Mcinnis lovvvves to be on the bench.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

I'm quite happy he is going to an EC team. He'll be an asset for them till he'll find a way to cause a problem starting around mid season


----------



## remy23

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

Jeff McInnis should do fine for a season but have his true colors kick in sophomore year. To think McInnis's future seemed to be possibly paid 7-8 million dollars per year and being a starter, to now becoming a 3.5 million dollar bench player. How ironic.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*



futuristxen said:


> So they would sign Mcinnis to BACKUP Jason Kidd?
> Good luck with that. Mcinnis lovvvves to be on the bench.


If he is even thinking of signing with the nets then he knows he is sitting on the bench, but then again you never know with this guy.


----------



## iloveu

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

I got bored and looked up stats for the opposing teams' pg when Jeff played. Heres some of the big games that Jeff let pg's have with his horrible D.
Tinsley-15 pts, 7 rbs, 14 asts
Wade-28pts, 6rbs, 5asts
Mo Williams-10pts, 7rebs, 11asts
16 , 3, 5
7, 2, 8
Nash-21pts, 7rebs, 7asts
15, 7, 17
Starbury-12pts, 2rebs, 10asts
7, 1, 12
Payton-14pts, 4rebs, 10asts
21, 4, 3
Jaric-16pts, 3rebs, 11asts
Duhon-6pts, 8rebs, 2asts
Parker-18pts, 6rebs, 13asts
19, 8, 10
Dickau-11pts, 3rebs, 7asts
11, 3, 12
Sura-3pts, 0rebs, 12asts
12, 10, 6
Knight-15pts, 3rebs, 20asts
Ridnour-18pts, 4rebs, 4asts
D.Stoudamire-27pts, 2rebs, 6asts
Bibby-17pts, 10rebs, 11asts
22, 2, 9
Jason Williams-20pts, 0rebs, 7asts
Francis-30pts, 6rebs, 13asts
15, 5, 9
Boykins-20pts, 1rebs, 8asts
Palacio-14pts, 3rebs, 9asts
Diaw-13pts, 6rebs, 6asts
Anthony Johnson-10pts, 1rebs, 7asts
17, 5, 8
8, 3, 10
Kidd-14pts, 8rebs, 12asts
AI-31pts, 1rebs, 9asts
31, 9, 5
Nelson-17pts, 5rebs, 6asts
17, 5, 7
Terry-14pts, 0rebs, 8asts
Arenas-33pts, 4rebs, 9asts

Keep in mind though that I didnt include steals, turnovers, fg%, etc. so those could have made those stats look less impressive(could make them more impressive too though). Its not like its all his fault though. With a better defensive system and better defenders around him im sure they would have helped him contain those pg's a little bit more.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*



iloveu said:


> I got bored and looked up stats for the opposing teams' pg when Jeff played. Heres some of the big games that Jeff let pg's have with his horrible D.
> Tinsley-15 pts, 7 rbs, 14 asts
> Wade-28pts, 6rbs, 5asts
> Mo Williams-10pts, 7rebs, 11asts
> 16 , 3, 5
> 7, 2, 8
> Nash-21pts, 7rebs, 7asts
> 15, 7, 17
> Starbury-12pts, 2rebs, 10asts
> 7, 1, 12
> Payton-14pts, 4rebs, 10asts
> 21, 4, 3
> Jaric-16pts, 3rebs, 11asts
> Duhon-6pts, 8rebs, 2asts
> Parker-18pts, 6rebs, 13asts
> 19, 8, 10
> Dickau-11pts, 3rebs, 7asts
> 11, 3, 12
> Sura-3pts, 0rebs, 12asts
> 12, 10, 6
> Knight-15pts, 3rebs, 20asts
> Ridnour-18pts, 4rebs, 4asts
> D.Stoudamire-27pts, 2rebs, 6asts
> Bibby-17pts, 10rebs, 11asts
> 22, 2, 9
> Jason Williams-20pts, 0rebs, 7asts
> Francis-30pts, 6rebs, 13asts
> 15, 5, 9
> Boykins-20pts, 1rebs, 8asts
> Palacio-14pts, 3rebs, 9asts
> Diaw-13pts, 6rebs, 6asts
> Anthony Johnson-10pts, 1rebs, 7asts
> 17, 5, 8
> 8, 3, 10
> Kidd-14pts, 8rebs, 12asts
> AI-31pts, 1rebs, 9asts
> 31, 9, 5
> Nelson-17pts, 5rebs, 6asts
> 17, 5, 7
> Terry-14pts, 0rebs, 8asts
> Arenas-33pts, 4rebs, 9asts
> 
> Keep in mind though that I didnt include steals, turnovers, fg%, etc. so those could have made those stats look less impressive(could make them more impressive too though). Its not like its all his fault though. With a better defensive system and better defenders around him im sure they would have helped him contain those pg's a little bit more.



Keep in mind that his backup was Eric Snow, one of the best defensive point guards in the game. And on some of those guys Silas ended up playing Lebron on them.

The biggest thing was just that he was a complete matador on defense, which led to foul trouble for Big Z and Gooden. And if he wasn't hitting his shot, then he was bringing nothing to the table. Then you add being a locker room cancer on top of that...

There's a reason every team that Mcinnis has left has rejoiced at his leaving.


----------



## rundmc00

*What exactly happened between Silas and Mcinnis?*

Thanks.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: What exactly happened between Silas and Mcinnis?*

McInnis stopped playing D. I mean literally stopped playing defense and then got pissed when got benched because of it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

What's hilarious is that McInnis probably thinks he deserves to start over Jason Kidd. 

I wish the Nets luck managing his sulking when he doesn't get minutes, that's for sure!


----------



## brownie

*McInnis to Nets!*

considering im a nets fan, this is great. but for cleveland, i think it will worsen the team very much. was a good 3 point shooter, and IMO, better than Snow. whad do you think?


----------



## The OUTLAW

*Re: McInnis to Nets!*

I was surprised that he is going to start the season with a team. He was absolutely horrible last year (look at the game threads you don't have to take my word for it). I'm thrilled that the Cavs won't even be tempted to bring him in. But it should tell you something that a team that had only one PG was not even remotely interested in resigning it's PG from the previous season.


----------



## Krstic

*Re: McInnis to Nets!*

I think it benifits both. We get a great back-up while Cavs bring in DJ.


Jeff's stats are better though.


----------



## The OUTLAW

*Re: McInnis to Nets!*

McInnis' stats don't tell how much he hurt this team last year. But good luck.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

*Re: McInnis to Nets!*

I watched almost every Cavs game and to say that Jeff McInnis is any better than mediocre is an overstatement. Yes, he could shoot better than eric snow but his consistency from deep was terrible. His best shot is a floater. However he barely ever drives therefore the shot is not used often. Also he doesnt like to play Defense and you kind of have to do that to win. Maybe he can help the nets but as a Cavs fan i was happy to see him leave.


----------



## remy23

*Re: McInnis to Nets!*

I will be brutally honest in my post here. I wish New Jersey the best. You have a solid team, so go out there and run teams to death. However, when it comes to McInnis, if he behaves in New Jersey the same way he did with Cleveland, look for rocky days ahead. Jeff's negative energy was like an ominous dark cloud, hanging overhead but never dissipating. Jeff's strengths include a good drive to his right, which he finishes well with the floater. He can drive left but usually doesn't finish well going that direction. Jeff's jumpshot is tied to his confidence, but his ego is amazingly fragile. When he's on, those open spot up jumpers get knocked down but once you rattle him, his jumper leaves and never comes back. When it comes to playmaking skills, McInnis is average. He is more of a combo guard than a pure point. While talented, he isn't a great leader (personality issues) nor a great passer. One frustrating trait he has is holding the ball too long and trying to pass in overcrowded areas during fastbreaks. He holds onto the ball too long, not giving it up soon enough. There were many times Jeff killed the fastbreak by being selfish and not passing the ball or holding it too long. He just couldn't get it right on a consistent basis. When it comes to defense, McInnis has average lateral quickness but his attention gaps and lack of heart make him a constant victim of backdoor cuts and isolation dribble penetrations. Jeff played reasonably well his first year as a Cavalier but everything went downhill last year. Not just his attitude on and off the court, but his performance as well.


----------



## remy23

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

Sir Pio or Mr. E, make this thread a sticky once again.


----------



## phipsiboy

*Re: McInnis to Nets!*

right now i really want the cavs to get jaric, just so i can watch the cavs play the nets, and whenever mcinnis is in, watch him play his best defense on jaric (oh who cares, watching mcinnis try to play any defense on a cavs point guard) and getting absolutely torn up will be one of the happiest moments of my life. sometime in february or march, some poor sap in new jersey will be pulling out his hair and screaming at the top of his lungs trying to figure out how jeff mcinnis couldn't guard a todler trying to score on a 4 ft high little tykes hoop.

new jersey, good luck.

jeff mcinnis, good riddance.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*



remy23 said:


> Sir Pio or Mr. E, make this thread a sticky once again.


 Why don't you just become a mod and just do it yourself?


----------



## remy23

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

I haven't the faintest idea how one goes about that. LOL


----------



## kconn61686

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

yea everyone hates on jeff mcinnis, but when lebron james complains that "there is 15 and 5 sitting on the bench" im sure everyone on this board all of a sudden backed lebron.... last thing you want to do is upset lebron, right?


----------



## remy23

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

Even the King can be wrong at times. While James wanted McInnis out of the doghouse initially, the way Jeff continued his downward spiral to the path of no redemption, made LeBron himself have a change of heart. The truth came out and LeBron's opinion changed.


----------



## SamTheMan67

*Re: McInnis to Nets!*



remy23 said:


> I will be brutally honest in my post here. I wish New Jersey the best. You have a solid team, so go out there and run teams to death. However, when it comes to McInnis, if he behaves in New Jersey the same way he did with Cleveland, look for rocky days ahead. Jeff's negative energy was like an ominous dark cloud, hanging overhead but never dissipating. Jeff's strengths include a good drive to his right, which he finishes well with the floater. He can drive left but usually doesn't finish well going that direction. Jeff's jumpshot is tied to his confidence, but his ego is amazingly fragile. When he's on, those open spot up jumpers get knocked down but once you rattle him, his jumper leaves and never comes back. When it comes to playmaking skills, McInnis is average. He is more of a combo guard than a pure point. While talented, he isn't a great leader (personality issues) nor a great passer. One frustrating trait he has is holding the ball too long and trying to pass in overcrowded areas during fastbreaks. He holds onto the ball too long, not giving it up soon enough. There were many times Jeff killed the fastbreak by being selfish and not passing the ball or holding it too long. He just couldn't get it right on a consistent basis. When it comes to defense, McInnis has average lateral quickness but his attention gaps and lack of heart make him a constant victim of backdoor cuts and isolation dribble penetrations. Jeff played reasonably well his first year as a Cavalier but everything went downhill last year. Not just his attitude on and off the court, but his performance as well.


remy "nathaniel hawthorne" 23 for prez


----------



## kconn61686

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*



> Even the King can be wrong at times. While James wanted McInnis out of the doghouse initially, the way Jeff continued his downward spiral to the path of no redemption, made LeBron himself have a change of heart. The truth came out and LeBron's opinion changed.


the point is, McInnis leaving Cleveland is still a good thing for the Cavs. Its a better thing New Jersey has him now and he has a better shot at winning/being successful than he ever has had.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*



kconn61686 said:


> the point is, McInnis leaving Cleveland is still a good thing for the Cavs. Its a better thing New Jersey has him now and he has a better shot at winning/being successful than he ever has had.


 Good for the Nets: he'll likely play well for half a season or even full season. But watch out once there's a bad stretch he'll become a malcontent. His defense is also the worst from a PG in the league so don't expect him to be a defensive stopper off the bench. That being said the Nets are the perfect situation for him becuase he's got to know that no way he's better then Kidd so maybe he can keep his ego in check for once


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

If there are any basketball fans out there who actaully take Charley Rosen seriously, take a look at this:

(bold added)


> Jeff McInnis - New Jersey
> 
> Can do: *Play solid, quick-handed defense*. Use screens well (loves to use re-screens). Get to middle with right hand. Has 3-point range. Make free throws. Post on left block and score with turnaround jumper toward baseline. Take care of the ball. Usually make good things happen.
> 
> Can't do: Make good decisions when pressured on defense. Shoot with any consistency. Always play hard.
> 
> Must do: Keep the offense moving when Jason Kidd needs a blow. Avoid quitting on his coach and his teammates. Take only makeable shots.
> 
> Prognosis: If McInnis accepts his backup role with grace, he'll be a big help. If he tries to do too much in his limited playing time, he'll be a disaster. After his embarrassing experience in Cleveland, bet on the former.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=160832&page=3

LOL, this writer is one of the biggest hacks I've ever read


----------



## remy23

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

No matter how warranted or justified, I don't want to hate on Jeff anymore than I have. But talk about good hands on defense? Come on. When was the last time Jeff took somebody's rock? All I remember is people dribbling the ball 2 or 3 times before doing a move (crossover, in-and-out or through-the-legs), then blowing by him at the top of the key.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

If Mcinnis did all of what the writer says he did, the Cavs would have kept him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

I just watched the Wiz/Cavs game from the end of the year again to observe Hughes a little bit more closely, and Jmac's matador defense was even worse than I remembered. 

Arenas was literally dribbling down the court and blowing by Jmac straight to the rim uncontested. Not even an attempt to foul, flop, anything. What a complete tank job, NJ better hope he doesn't implode again.


----------



## remy23

*Update*

*Nets Sign McInnis*



> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) - Jeff McInnis signed a two-year deal with the New Jersey Nets on Thursday to back up Jason Kidd.
> 
> *"I still think I am a starter in this league," McInnis said by telephone from Charlotte, N.C. "The short-term contract will give me an opportunity to be a starter in this league, whether with New Jersey or not."*
> 
> The former 30-year-old North Carolina star said he's looking forward to a fresh start after a tumultuous exit from Cleveland. He was benched by coach Paul Silas on March 20 for a game in Toronto, a day before Silas was fired and replaced by assistant coach Brendan Malone.
> 
> McInnis did not accompany the team to its final regular-season game, also in Toronto, because of an unspecified and unexplained "viral syndrome." The day before, at a game in Boston, he remained in the locker room for part of third quarter and sat on the bench for the rest of the game with a towel wrapped around his head.
> 
> The Cavaliers finished the season with a 42-40 record and missed out on the final Eastern Conference playoff spot in a tiebreaker with the Nets.
> 
> "The Cleveland thing is in the past," McInnis said. "I'm just happy go be a Net. I just want to move forward."
> 
> McInnis has averaged 10.6 points and 4.6 assists in eight seasons with Denver, Washington, the Los Angeles Clippers, Portland and Cleveland. Last year with the Cavaliers he averaged 12.8 points and 5.1 assists.
> 
> Nets President Rod Thorn has said McInnis will back up Kidd at point guard and also play shooting guard, a prospect McInnis said was appealing.
> 
> "Playing behind Jason Kidd, or just to go against him every day in practice, you can learn," McInnis said. "I'm really excited about it."
> 
> McInnis qualifies as the Nets' major offseason acquisition after a deal for Portland forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim fell apart when Abdur-Rahim failed a physical. On Tuesday, New Jersey used the trade exception it had planned to use in that deal to acquire 76ers forward Marc Jackson instead.
> 
> The team also re-signed veteran forward Cliff Robinson, who played in 29 games for the Nets last season after being acquired from Golden State midway through the season.


That's just the way it is. Some things will never change.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Update*

Rosen is such a well known hack it's actually annoying. Lock.


----------



## remy23

*Dates to remember*

*December 9th*
New Jersey @ Cleveland 
7:30pm (ESPN)
_----------------_

*December 27th*
Cleveland @ New Jersey 
7:30pm
_----------------_

*February 1st*
New Jersey @ Cleveland
7:00pm
_----------------_

*April 8th*
Cleveland @ New Jersey
1:00pm


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

*Re: Dates to remember*



remy23 said:


> *December 9th*
> New Jersey @ Cleveland
> 7:30pm (ESPN)
> _----------------_
> 
> *December 27th*
> Cleveland @ New Jersey
> 7:30pm
> _----------------_
> 
> *February 1st*
> New Jersey @ Cleveland
> 7:00pm
> _----------------_
> 
> *April 8th*
> Cleveland @ New Jersey
> 1:00pm


:cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*

I've expanded the scope of this thread to include any other ex-Cavs particulalry the one who left Clevelend with a bad taste: i.e. Loozer, Ricky D, and now even "I don't care" Diop


----------



## remy23

*More dates to remember*

Boozer Gate

*December 20th*
Utah @ Cleveland
7:00pm (FSOhio)

*January 21st*
Cleveland @ Utah
9:00pm (WUAB)
----------------

Diop Party

*March 14th*
Cleveland @ Dallas
8:30pm (WUAB, NBATV)

*March 29th*
Dallas @ Cleveland
7:00pm (FSOhio)
----------------

Ricky Renegade

*November 22nd*
Boston @ Cleveland
7:00pm (FSOhio)

*February 15th*
Cleveland @ Boston
7:30pm (FSOhio)

*March 24th*
Boston @ Cleveland
7:30pm (FSOhio, NBATV)

*April 17th*
Cleveland @ Boston
7:30pm (WUAB, NBATV)


----------



## remy23

*New York Daily News*











> *Back puts McInnis in hospital*
> 
> Jeff McInnis strained his back in practice on Saturday night and the injury flared up on him overnight to the point where the guard visited the hospital yesterday morning. McInnis, who suffered the injury when he tried to fight through a screen, couldn't walk in the morning but Lawrence Frank said he was later released from the hospital.
> 
> McInnis, the Nets' key offseason acquisition, is expected to come off the bench and play both guard positions this season.
> 
> "We will know more about it and see how he does," Frank said. "It's a muscle strain and that is it."


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: New York Daily News*



remy23 said:


>


 Are we sure he didn't have some sort of "viral" syndrome


----------



## remy23

^ Jeff is on the thin side, so it's not beyond the realm of reason to wipe him out with a killer screen. I could easily see that happening. On the flip side, the viral joke reminds me of Jeff sitting out that game against Toronto to end the season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Dates to remember*



remy23 said:


> *December 9th*
> New Jersey @ Cleveland
> 7:30pm (ESPN)
> _----------------_
> 
> *December 27th*
> Cleveland @ New Jersey
> 7:30pm
> _----------------_
> 
> *February 1st*
> New Jersey @ Cleveland
> 7:00pm
> _----------------_
> 
> *April 8th*
> Cleveland @ New Jersey
> 1:00pm


I really hope we can win all these games. Not only did Jersey knock us out of the playoffs, but they have Jmac on the roster = nuff said.


----------



## remy23

> New York Post (registered article)
> 
> "The Nets went out over the summer and overhauled their bench. Now they boast, on paper, one of their deepest rosters ever. But one of the most important offseason acquisitions, guard Jeff McInnis, will sit tonight because of a strained lower back. After trying to save a ball in practice Saturday — "I felt something pull a little," McInnis said — the backup point guard awoke Sunday and couldn't move. "They had to send an ambulance to get me. It scared me. I couldn't even walk yesterday," McInnis offered. "Today is a lot better."


----------



## Pioneer10

Thanks to CleveRocks from RCF for the following post:



> Min FG 3 FT OR DR TR A Stl Blk To PF Pts
> DeSagana Diop, FC 19 1-4 0-0 0-0 2 6 8 1 0 2 0 5 2
> 
> Earning his money in preseason !


Diop is going for double doubles in rebounds and fouls


----------



## remy23

*Update*

The latest episode of “Darko Gone Wild” comes at the expense of DeSagana Diop.

*Darko vs. Diop*


----------



## remy23

*3 Ex-Cavaliers make SI.com's All-Poison Team*



> *SI.com’s All-Poison Team: Darius Miles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darius Miles
> SF -- Portland Trail Blazers
> 
> Starter
> 
> The No. 3 overall draft pick in 2000, preps-to-pros star Miles has yet to impress three NBA employers, despite an almost unmatched set of athletic tools. A poor shooting range and some plain bad shooting has prevented Miles from finding a long-term home, and he has done little to endear himself in the locker room, either. Last season Miles cursed out then-Blazers coach Maurice Cheeks at a practice film session, yelling that he didn't care if Portland lost 20 games in a row, because he was waiting for the team to fire Cheeks. Miles was given a fine and a two-game suspension; Cheeks was fired a few months later. The 6-foot-9 swing man later walked out on interim coach Kevin Pritchard during a loss to the Mavericks, throwing his headband into the crowd and retreating directly into the locker room rather than sitting on the bench after being pulled from the game.





> *SI.com’s All-Poison Team: Carlos Boozer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Boozer
> PF -- Utah Jazz
> 
> Bench
> 
> The fact that he bamboozled a blind man is almost enough by itself to ruin Boozer's karma the rest of his career, but the former Duke Blue Devil has been slow to prove he's worth the $70 million Utah shelled out for him to skip out on a verbal agreement he had with former owner Gordon Gund to return to the Cavs. Boozer's numbers last season were respectable enough, but he did little to make up for the absence of the injured Andrei Kirilenko as the Jazz slid from promising playoff contender to disappointing lottery team. Owner Larry Miller even questioned Boozer's commitment before a foot injury ended the power forward's season early.





> *SI.com’s All-Poison Team: Jeff McInnis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff McInnis
> PG -- New Jersey Nets
> 
> Bench
> 
> McInnis, a model of shoot-first point-guard efficiency, has alienated teammates on the West coast (as a former Clipper) and in the Midwest (as a former Cavalier), and may complete his nationwide trek of irritation with the Nets. In late 2000, former NBA tough-man Charles Oakley (not a teammate) punched McInnis before a game in a dispute over a woman. Last season in Cleveland, McInnis went on the attack, repeatedly complaining about not getting enough shots and about the large number of shots LeBron James was taking. He punctuated his displeasure by wearing his practice jersey backwards and declaring himself an "independent contractor." By the end of the campaign, two teammates reportedly were ready to ask the team to leave McInnis off the roster had the Cavs reached the playoffs.


:angel:


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Update*



remy23 said:


> The latest episode of “Darko Gone Wild” comes at the expense of DeSagana Diop.
> 
> *Darko vs. Diop*


 I think Darko will turn out to be alright: he's never been given a chance.

Diop on the other hand just stinks


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Update*

Funny if you add Ricky Davis on there: we could have 4/5ths of the All-Poison team. LOL


----------



## remy23

*Re: Update*



Pioneer10 said:


> I think Darko will turn out to be alright: he's never been given a chance.
> 
> Diop on the other hand just stinks


Agreed. I've never been on the Darko hate train. I think he'll at least be a solid player. He's truly tall (no program height for him), very athletic (better than most his size) and skilled.


----------



## remy23

*Boozer has become a bust for the Jazz - 11/7/05*









*Carlos Boozer hasn't played since this Feb. 14 game against the Suns, four days after Jazz owner Larry Miller questioned his effort.*



> *Boozer has become a bust for the Jazz*
> Injuries keep $70 million forward on sideline
> 
> By Chris McCosky / _The Detroit News_
> 
> What in the name of soaring medical costs is going on with this league?
> 
> It's been one serious injury after another, and the season isn't even a full week old.
> 
> Phoenix center Amare Stoudemire is out (knee surgery). Orlando's Grant Hill (hernia), Miami's Shaquille O'Neal (ankle), Denver's Nene (knee), Golden State's Baron Davis (hamstring), Houston's Tracy McGrady (back), Utah's Carlos Boozer (hamstring), Philadelphia's Samuel Dalembert (quadriceps), Minnesota's Joe Smith (knee) and Dallas' Jerry Stackhouse (knee) are or have been on the shelf.
> 
> While you feel sort of bad for a guy such as Nene, who is in a contract year, or Hill, who has dealt with more injuries than any person should, you have to shake your head over someone such as Boozer.
> 
> He was considered a warrior back in his salad days, grubbing for rookie wages with the Cavaliers. Since he hit the $70 million jackpot in Utah, though, he keeps coming up mysteriously lame.
> 
> Since Oct. 8, Boozer has participated in half of a practice. He hasn't played in one game. His injury -- a "tweaked" left hamstring. He keeps saying it's not serious, as he misses practice after practice, game after game.
> 
> Get this: Boozer has not worn a Jazz uniform since Feb. 14, four days after owner Larry Miller questioned his effort, saying: "I don't know how tough he is."
> 
> I think he does now -- not very.
> 
> Boozer missed the end of last season because of a chronic foot injury, which he pronounced fully healed the day after the season ended. Nice.
> 
> "We have to ask, is it better to come right back and play, and worry about, if you came back too soon, maybe you make it worse," Boozer said. "Or do you take a couple of games, get another week of solid practice without hurting it so then you know?"
> 
> Ironically, or maybe sarcastically, despite the apparent malingering, the Jazz named Boozer a co-captain last week.
> 
> That sort of makes you ill, especially when you contrast it to another injury story.
> 
> Detroiter Willie Green was days from signing a five-year, $17 million contract with the 76ers when he blew out his knee playing in a pick-up game in the city over the summer.
> 
> That was a blue day, obviously, but the sky is clearing nicely. His surgically repaired left knee is healing so quickly that doctors believe he could get back before the end of the season, maybe as early as mid-February.
> 
> "I feel real good," Green said. "You've still got to hold yourself back a little bit. I'm definitely looking forward to coming back. I just want to try to play the last little bit of the season."
> 
> As for the contract, the 76ers pulled the deal off the table, and Green remains a restricted free agent, but the 76ers aren't bailing on him.
> 
> "Billy (King, 76ers president) and his staff always have supported me," Green said. "This is the business side of the NBA and I understand that. There's no hard feeling nowhere. We've all been working together on this thing. It was an unfortunate incident but that's past me and we're moving forward."


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Boozer has become a bust for the Jazz - 11/7/05*

Jeff McInnis so far this year:

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="4">2005-06 Statistics</td><td colspan="2" align="center">FG</td> <td colspan="2" align="center">3PT</td> <td colspan="2" align="center">FT</td> <td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td> <td colspan="6" align="center">Misc</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left"> </td> <td>*G*</td> <td>*GS*</td> <td>*MIN*</td> <td>*FGM-A*</td> <td>*FG%*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*3P%*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*FT%*</td> <td>*OFF*</td> <td>*DEF*</td> <td>*TOT*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" style="text-align: right;"><td align="left">Season</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>19.4</td><td>8-18</td><td>.444</td><td>0-3</td><td>.000</td><td>4-4</td><td>1.000</td><td>0.4</td><td>1.4</td><td>1.8</td><td>.40</td><td>.00</td><td>1.20</td><td>1.80</td><td>1.4</td><td>4.0</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

LOL: He wanted a big contract? Too bad Silas couldn't get along with Miles. Looks like he might have turned around his career.


----------



## remy23

*For the sake of reference*

Below is an old thread that captures our original feelings about Diop's departure and him as a player. Over the course of this season, DeSagana Diop may improve as a player, allowing us to look back at this thread and see how he was once perceived. Or if Diop doesn't show significant improvement this season, we can look back at this thread and realize some things won't ever change.

*Diop to Dallas?*


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

Looks like we wont be wanting either of these bums again. Gooden is turning out to be better than Boozer and now we got Marshall. Djones is better than JMac and I would take Wilks over JMac. The Cavs went in the right direction.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Did anyone notice this? I will be very pissed off if Diop somehow manages to develop into a good center.

Diop 37mins 2-5fg 4pts *16rebs* 2stls *6blks*

Is it a fluke? That's more than he showed in 4 years here in Cleveland combined.


----------



## remy23

*Boozer out at least another month | NBA | Yahoo! Sports*



> *Boozer out at least another month*
> 
> November 17, 2005
> 
> *SALT LAKE CITY (AP) -* Utah forward Carlos Boozer will miss at least another month because of a hamstring injury that has kept him from playing this season.
> 
> The Jazz said Thursday that Boozer, idle since February because of injuries, felt a pop in his left hamstring in a drill Monday. An MRI showed that the strain in his muscle appeared to be worse.
> 
> "Once the swelling and inflammation subside, we will then turn back the clocks and begin rehab anew," team orthopedist Dr. Lyle Mason said in a statement.
> 
> Mason said Boozer will be off the court for at least a month while resting the hamstring.
> 
> Boozer hasn't played since Feb. 14, when he strained his right foot in a game at Phoenix. He said entering training camp that the foot was completely healed, but injured his hamstring in an early practice and did not play in a preseason game.
> 
> Boozer averaged a team-high 17.8 points and 9.0 rebounds in 51 games before missing the rest of the season with the foot injury.
> 
> Kevin O'Connor, vice president for basketball operations, said Boozer came back from the summer with just 6 percent body fat and appeared ready for his second season with Utah.
> 
> "Carlos did everything we asked him to do over the offseason and more," O'Connor said. "It is much easier to work during the season than the offseason. We were excited about Carlos and still are."
> 
> The Jazz also are without forward Andrei Kirilenko, who hasn't played since spraining his right ankle Saturday in a loss at Chicago.


I guess this probably means no Boozer at The Q. By the time Carlos plays in Cleveland again, nobody is going to care.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Boozer out at least another month | NBA | Yahoo! Sports*

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td></tr></tbody> </table> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeSagana Diop, FC</td><td>21</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>2
</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Diop returns to his old style quickly: 5 fouls in 21 minutes


----------



## remy23

*Hey, The Mavs Center Apologizes*



> *'I'm Sorry'*
> 
> *Hey, The Mavs Center Apologizes*
> 
> *By Mike Fisher - DallasBasketball.com*
> 
> The Mavs center has issued an apology to his followers.
> 
> No, not the followers you're thinking of. No, not the Mavs center you're thinking of, either.
> 
> It was DeSagana Diop who earlier this week said he "owes the coaches of Cleveland an apology'' because he didn't play at this level in his four seasons as a Cavalier. He also noted that coaches there tried to get him to lose the 30 pounds he dropped before he signed this summer with the Mavs, and so he owes those coaches an apology as well.


Despite Diop being a poor draft pick, not practicing hard and giving poor performances during games, I find myself accepting his apology. From most accounts, Diop is a nice person and I think he is being genuine here. Many people don't apologize or feel remorse for anything these days. They just do something and are like, "Yeah, I did it! Quit crying and shut up." But Diop earns some respect from me by saying this. No hard feelings Diop; for your sake, keep working hard.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Hey, The Mavs Center Apologizes*

Diop's a big man for apoligizing...but I can't see too many Cavs fans getting overly emotional over it, because quite frankly he had 4 years and did nothing. 

Hopefully he has a good life in Dallas.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Boozer out at least another month | NBA | Yahoo! Sports*



remy23 said:


> I guess this probably means no Boozer at The Q. By the time Carlos plays in Cleveland again, nobody is going to care.


It's annoying how Loozer keeps ducking coming back to Cleveland. I was one of his biggest critics for leaving (obviously) but now I honestly don't even care. 

We're better off with Drew, at least he shows up on the court every night. He's suited up for 94% of the games in his career :cheers:


----------



## remy23

*McInnis great' for Nets, Kidd says*











> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *McInnis great’ for Nets, Kidd says*
> 
> Saturday, December 10, 2005
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Jeff McInnis returned to Cleveland for the first time since cleaning out his locker at the end of last season.
> 
> McInnis was considered a disgruntled player who pouted because of playing time and the Cavs not giving him a long-term contract. McInnis denied those claims. He moved on and signed a two-year deal with the New Jersey Nets for about $7.5 million.
> 
> McInnis has not complained about playing backup point guard for the Nets.
> 
> "I don't have a problem coming off the bench," McInnis said. "Jason Kidd is one of the best point guards in the league. . . . I like the team, I like the coach. Everything is cool."
> 
> As a backup to Kidd, McInnis is averaging 6.8 points and 2.4 assists per game. Kidd enjoys the support.
> 
> "He's been great," Kidd said. "He takes a lot of pressure off me in the sense that he can run the team. We both can play together and he can make big shots. He's a team guy and he's been great for us."
> 
> *Big shot:*
> 
> Kobe Bryant came into this week averaging 29 shot attempts per game, the most since Wilt Chamberlain. Damon Jones, the self proclaimed best shooter in the world, surprisingly said he would not want the same green light.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> "I really wouldn't want to shoot that much," Jones said. "That takes away from what you're trying to accomplish as a team. If I'm taking 30 to 40 shots a night, then that means the role players and the other players on my team are not touching the basketball. That's not good for the team."
> 
> Jones said it's not the volume of shots but the type of shots that is important.
> 
> "I just want to take quality shots. If I get 15 to 20 quality looks, then I'll take 15 to 20 shots," Jones said. "I just don't shoot the ball to just shoot it."
> 
> *Buck stops here update:*
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks, the Cavs' opponent tonight, have been one of the NBA's surprise teams so far this season at 10-7. The return of point guard T.J. Ford, the free-agent signing of Bobby Simmons and the acquisition of Jamaal Magloire all have contributed to the Bucks' rise.
> 
> They have a good basketball team over there," Cavs coach Mike Brown said. "Jamaal Magloire and Michael Redd are All-Stars, and they have the No. 1 pick in Andrew Bogut and they have a very good player in Bobby Simmons."
> 
> Brown is also impressed with the return of Ford, who has come back from a back injury.
> 
> "Ford, Tony Parker and Allen Iverson would be a great race," Brown said. "They're the fastest in the league. Defending a guy [with speed] like that causes problems on the defensive end."


----------



## remy23

*JMac quickie*

*Click Me!*



> • Former Cavs guard Jeff McInnis is being benched again, this time with the New Jersey Nets. People close to him report that he's very upset with it and wants to be traded.


If this is indeed true, then I can say while D. Jones has been no picnic by any stretch of the imagination, at least his situation isn’t a bad as McInnis’.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: JMac quickie*



remy23 said:


> *Click Me!*
> 
> 
> 
> If this is indeed true, then I can say while D. Jones has been no picnic by any stretch of the imagination, at least his situation isn’t a bad as McInnis’.


Classic Jmac, what a cancer. It wouldn't surprise me if he is out of the league soon.


----------



## remy23

*JMac quickie, Part 2*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Classic Jmac, what a cancer. It wouldn't surprise me if he is out of the league soon.


Since you love JMac, here's another story for you.



> *MCGINNIS MUM OVER PT*
> 
> _*December 19, 2005 --*_ Three games ago, Jeff McInnis did not play. Two games ago, he played eight minutes, but just 27 seconds in the second half. Last night, he did not play until the fourth quarter of a Net blowout victory.
> 
> "No comment," McInnis said of how he was used in the 118-90 romp over Golden State.
> 
> And yesterday, there was a report out of Akron that claimed people close to him insist McInnis, a Cav last year, wants a trade out of New Jersey.
> 
> "Have you heard me say that? I didn't say that. I'm here," said McInnis, who scored 11 fourth-quarter points.


It’s strange that the NY Post misspelled Jeff’s last name in the title of the article but quickly went back to the proper spelling once the article began.


----------



## remy23

*Boozer Note*



> *Click Me!*
> 
> *No Boozer*
> 
> For the second consecutive season, former Cav Carlos Boozer will miss his team's game in Cleveland due to an injury. Boozer, who left the Cavs to sign with the Jazz in the summer of 2004, hasn't played a game this season because of a severe left hamstring injury.
> 
> The fan base might still have issues with Boozer, but the organization and players have mostly moved on. The Cavs ownership, management and coaching staff have completely changed as has much of the roster. And the remaining players harbor no ill will.
> 
> Earlier this month in Los Angeles, several Cavs players, including LeBron James, bumped into Boozer and his wife, CeCe, at a Beverly Hills hotel, and both sides wished each other luck.
> 
> “The first time when he really decides to come here and play, he'll get a nice `Booz' without the z,'' James said Monday. “We're going to welcome him with open arms; there's no reason to pout about what happened; he moved on, and we've moved on.''


Indeed. It’s been so long already, who cares at this point?


----------



## remy23

*Jazz-been*











> *JAZZ-BEEN*
> *After departing Cleveland a rich and healthy player on the rise, Utah forward Carlos Boozer’s fortunes -- and both teams’ fans -- have turned against him*
> 
> Tuesday, December 20, 2005
> 
> *Dennis Manoloff
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> At this rate, the Cavaliers and their fans might never be mollified in the matter of Carlos Boozer.
> 
> Boozer slipped out of town in the summer of 2004 un der a cloud of duplicity. The Cavaliers thought they had an understanding with Boozer that he would stay in Cleveland long term, but the restricted free agent instead opted for a lucrative contract offer from the Utah Jazz.
> 
> The Cavaliers' organization, unable to exceed the salary cap to match because of Boozer's "non-Bird" restricted-free agent status, lost a potential running mate for LeBron James. Its fans also felt "bamboozered" and lashed out at the player, saying, among other things, that they could not wait until he returned to Cleveland so they could tell him what they really think.
> 
> he wait drags on.
> 
> Given that Utah plays in the Western Conference, it visits Cleveland only once per season. Boozer missed last season's game at Gund Arena, a 92-73 victory for the Cavaliers on March 15, because of a sore foot.
> 
> He will miss tonight's game at The Q because of a strained left hamstring, which he originally pulled Oct. 6. The injury should keep him sidelined until at least January.
> 
> Assuming Boozer watches the game on TV tonight, he likely will do so not from anywhere in Utah, but from somewhere on the property of his 10-bedroom, 13-bathroom, $8.5 million mansion near Malibu, Calif. -- an acquisition made possible by his six-year, $70 million Jazz contract.
> 
> James, asked Monday if Cavaliers fans ever will get over Boozer, needed approximately 1/100th of a second to ponder.
> 
> "Uh, no," James said. "I think the first time he comes here to play, he's going to get a nice round of booz. Maybe without the z.' But he'll get the boo."
> 
> Boozer has faced the Cavaliers once, Jan. 15 in Salt Lake City. He scored 12 points, but James had 27 in leading the Cavaliers to an 84-71 victory. James said he and his teammates will have no problem with Boozer when he eventually returns to Cleveland.
> 
> "We'll welcome him back with open arms," James said. "We had a great time. There's no reason to pout about what happened. He moved on, we moved on."
> 
> It has been an interesting post-Cleveland experience for Boozer. He spends as much time, if not more, in California while rehabilitating under the care of his hand-picked specialists. When Boozer showed up for Utah home games last week, reporters did double-takes. They had not seen him since mid-November.
> 
> *REST IN URL*


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Jazz-been*

LOL check this thread out in the Nets forum:

*McInnis looked as bad as ever
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3022163&posted=1#post3022163
*


----------



## remy23

*Re: Jazz-been*

^ I'm glad we don't have to deal with Jeff anymore. Despite Damon occasionally annoying us, it isn't even half as bad as what we went through with Jeff. So I'm not shocked to read the replies in that link.


----------



## remy23

*ESPN | NBA | Boozer aggravates hamstring during rehab*












> *Report: Boozer aggravates hamstring during rehab*
> 
> Utah Jazz forward Carlos Boozer, who has yet to play this season, suffered a setback in his rehabilitation from a hamstring injury, a Salt Lake City television station reported Friday.
> 
> According to KSL-TV, Boozer aggravated the injury during his workouts and there is now no timetable on his return to the active roster.
> 
> Boozer hasn't played since Feb. 14, when he strained his right foot during a game. He said entering training camp that the foot was completely healed, but injured his hamstring in practice and did not play in a preseason game.
> 
> Boozer averaged a team-high 17.8 points and 9.0 rebounds in 51 games before missing the rest of the 2004-05 season with the foot injury.
> 
> Boozer had been intensifying his rehab and was believed to be close to a return to the Jazz, now leading the NBA's Northwest Division at 19-17.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

poor loozer, karma is a *****


----------



## futuristxen

My prediction is that he won't play another game for the Utah Jazz.
He'll sit out until he's traded.


----------



## remy23

*Yahoo ! | NBA | Money men*












> *Money men*
> 
> *Biggest Salary Disasters*
> 
> 5. Carlos Boozer, Utah Jazz
> 
> Since bolting from the warmth of LeBron's bosom in Cleveland after the '04 season, the injury-plagued frontcourtman has played in just 51 games. And his free-agent deal pays him close to $12 million per year over the next five years, including a player option year at $12.7 million.


----------



## remy23

*Boozer timeline via RealGM*












> Alright here we go...
> 
> 1. The first time they "predicted two weeks" was in training camp right before preseason started.
> 
> 2. He then "tweaks" his hamstring and is pronounced another two weeks.
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ozer_tweaks_hamstring_placed_on_inactive_list
> 
> 3. Now right when his two weeks are basically up, they find the "tear" in his hamstring.
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/37977/20051117/boozers_condition_worse_than_thought/
> 
> After the tear they than went to the no timetable bull****....
> 
> 4. Than deseret news said that it would be another two weeks in the beginning of this month.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=rotowire-arlosoozeramstringte&prov=rotowire&type=lgns
> 
> So please JC and De2nd, face it, you're wrong, Boozer is just pissing everyone off at this point..


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Torn knee cartilage to sideline Nets' McInnis

link: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2294360


----------



## remy23

*Szczerbiak, Davis change teams in seven-player trade*



> *Szczerbiak, Davis change teams in seven-player trade*
> 
> *MINNEAPOLIS --* The struggling Minnesota Timberwolves shook up their roster Thursday night, sending swingman Wally Szczerbiak to the Boston Celtics for guard Ricky Davis in an exchange involving seven players and three draft picks.
> 
> Davis, Mark Blount, Marcus Banks, Justin Reed and two conditional second-round draft picks are coming to Minnesota, and in exchange the Celtics are getting Szczerbiak, Michael Olowokandi and Dwayne Jones and a future first-round draft pick, the teams announced.
> 
> The Wolves were in need of a spark after losing their last two games by 20 points or more.
> 
> "Through this trade, we've become a much more athletic team," Timberwolves vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale said in a statement. "With Ricky Davis, we've added one of the more talented shooting guards in the NBA -- both on the offensive and defensive ends of the court. Plus, with Davis and Trenton Hassell together on the court, we'll have a great defensive presence at the 2-3 positions."
> 
> McHale planned a conference call for reporters Thursday night.
> 
> "It was a tough decision to trade Wally," McHale said in the statement. "He has been the ultimate professional and a very good player for us through the years. I wish him nothing but the best of luck with the rest of his NBA career."
> 
> The Celtics said they were glad to get Szczerbiak.
> 
> "We are ecstatic to acquire a player of Wally Szczerbiak's quality to complement Paul Pierce and our young talent base," said Danny Ainge, the Celtics' executive director of basketball operations. "In Wally we are receiving an All-Star player who is playoff tested and who has been a winner at all levels."
> 
> Davis, a 6-foot-7 guard, is the Celtics second leading scorer, averaging 19.7 points per game, and the 7-0 Blount is the team's third-leading scorer at 12.4 points per game.
> 
> Banks, a point guard and former first-round draft pick, was made expendable by the development of Delonte West.
> 
> The 6-7 Szczerbiak is averaging 20.1 points, second on Minnesota, while the 7-0 Olowokandi, a former first overall draft pick, is averaging 6 points. He had been a big disappointment for the Wolves, who signed him as a free agent in the summer of 2003.


Ricky Davis is leaving the Eastern Conference behind for the Western Conference.


----------



## remy23

*Jazz Notes -Boozer ramps up rehab for a third time*












> *Jazz Notes -Boozer ramps up rehab for a third time*
> By Phil Miller
> The Salt Lake Tribune
> 
> *DALLAS -* Brace yourself: *Carlos Boozer* is at this point in his rehabilitation again.
> 
> Boozer said he is healthy enough to rejoin the Jazz's practice, and he intends to take part in a workout or two sometime this week. "Not jumping in full steam, just working in and getting comfortable playing again," Boozer said after Utah's loss to the Mavericks. "Being careful about it."
> 
> That's because the last three times he began pushing his strained left hamstring, he re-injured it, a mistake that has kept him out of all 44 games this season.
> 
> The Jazz have estimated that Boozer, who last played on Feb. 14, will need several practices before he is ready to enter a game again, and they have refused to put any sort of timetable on his return. But the power forward, who averaged 17.8 points in 51 games last season, seems to be on track to play in early to mid-February.


----------



## remy23

*McInnis Begins Working Out, Could Miss Another Six Weeks*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *BRIEFS:* Jeff McInnis, who had his left knee scoped two weeks ago, has begun working out in the pool. He could miss another six weeks. ... The game against the Spurs on Feb. 10 has been moved from 7:30 p.m. to 8, and will be shown on ESPN.


----------



## remy23

*ESPN.com | NBA | SPECIAL WEEKEND EDITION Boozer: 'It's been agonizing'*












> *SPECIAL WEEKEND EDITION Boozer: ‘It’s been agonizing’*
> 
> By *Marc Stein
> ESPN.com*
> 
> _(Editor's note: ESPN.com senior NBA writer Marc Stein supplies each item for this around-the-league notebook edition of the Daily Dime.)_
> 
> Valentine's Day 2006 is forthcoming, but no one has to remind Carlos Boozer.
> 
> Reason: Boozer knows better than anyone that he hasn't played in a game for the Utah Jazz since Valentine's Day 2005.
> 
> The culprit, according to Boozer and Jerry Sloan (see Box 6), is not a mere hamstring strain. Player and coach told ESPN.com that hamstring tears are responsible for keeping the power forward shelved since training camp, after Boozer recovered from a foot injury that cost him the final 31 games of his debut season with the Jazz.
> 
> Boozer, though, expects to return to practice any day now in hopes of finally getting back into the rotation this month. Amid ongoing rumblings that the Jazz will seek to move the 24-year-old as soon as he can reestablish some trade value, Boozer discussed his comeback in this One-on-One:
> 
> 
> *Q:* This is obviously not what you envisioned when you came to Utah. How are you dealing with it?
> 
> *A:* It's been difficult, man. It's tough when you're a competitor and you can't do anything to help your team win. I'm just anxious to get out there and try to help. Hopefully everything will go good this time around. Things are getting better. I'm crossing my fingers that there are no more tweaks.
> 
> *Q:* Do you think Jazz fans will welcome you back?
> 
> *A:* I hope so. I think when I'm back out there doing my thing and putting up my numbers, that'll all take care of itself. The fans are just as anxious as I am to see me play. It's one of those situations where I've been hurt and it's been tough on everybody. It's been agonizing for everybody.
> 
> *Q:* You've been waiting for almost a year to get back on the floor. How do you keep from ...
> 
> *A:* Going crazy?
> 
> Life is still a beautiful thing. I've got a great family behind me. They keep me sane. And for the most part, I see progress every day. I know I'll be back, it's just a matter of when.
> 
> *Q:* Do you sense that there are people rooting against you or even enjoying what's happened to you because of the circumstances surrounding your departure from Cleveland?
> 
> *A:* I'm not worried about that. Not at all. In Cleveland, they've got great fans there and they were great when I was there. Obviously they were upset when I left, but I tell people this all the time, "For every hundred people that like you, there's another hundred people who don't." That's just how our business is.
> 
> *Q:* Karl Malone and John Stockton were famous in Utah for almost never missing games. Does that put pressure on you to try to play hurt?
> 
> *A:* It comes with the territory. On one hand, no one should be compared to Hall of Famers, especially those two guys. But it comes with the territory. Like you said, they were almost never injured, or if they did miss games it was because of suspensions. So it's tough in that regard. But if people have never had a hamstring tear, it's one of those things that can pull or tear at any moment. Mine has been in the same spot and so it's like going over the same spot over and over. You've got to be careful with it.
> 
> *Q:* We've heard your name in trade speculation since last season. But when you're around town, do you get the feeling that Jazz fans want you to stay?
> 
> *A:* The people here have been great. Everybody just asks me when I'm coming back; everybody says they can't wait till I'm back out there. I think people understand that that's probably the reason why I've ended up tearing it four times -- because I was trying to come back too soon. You see your team [struggling] out there and you want to rush back to help them. That's human nature and I'm no exception to that.


----------



## remy23

*Jazz: Boozer - The long-awaited return*












> *Jazz: Boozer - The long-awaited return*
> 
> By Phil Miller
> The Salt Lake Tribune
> 
> His thighs are shrink-wrapped more securely than a new DVD at Wal-Mart, and so far, all that packaging is paying off. Now, the packaging of Carlos Boozer, valuable basketball player, can begin in earnest.
> 
> Boozer played basketball, real basketball, for the first time since October on Wednesday, and though it was only four minutes of a full-court scrimmage with his teammates, it represents the first real step forward in his condition since he first felt pain in his left hamstring. In other words: no tweaks.
> 
> "My leg feels really good. It's felt the best to me since I pulled it," Boozer said after a one-hour practice full of conditioning drills and running, playbook refreshers, some halfcourt run-throughs, and finally, his first competition since he strained the hamstring Oct. 8. "To be honest, I wasn't hesitant or worried about it. I warmed up really well, I did things at a little slower pace [in warmups], but once I was out there, I felt great."
> 
> His coach, on the other hand, was "scared to death," despite all the bandages and tape and compression shorts around Boozer's legs.
> 
> "We've been slapped in the face a few times," said Jazz coach Jerry Sloan, speaking of Boozer's three setbacks, which have kept him out of uniform for the entire season. "We tried to have a little contact so we could see him run up and down the floor."
> 
> It's just one hurdle, but a major one. If his leg still feels OK this morning, he will take part in another practice. If all is still well, Friday morning's shootaround is the next test. And an hour before tipoff in Minneapolis, the Jazz will make a decision: Whether Boozer is ready to take part in an NBA game for the first time in 361 days.
> 
> "I think we're all excited about having him back," said veteran center Jarron Collins. "Having seen all he has gone through to get back to this point, you can't help but be happy for him."
> 
> *His debut will amount to about five minutes, Sloan said, enough to allow him to get a feel for the game while the Jazz go about trying to beat the Timberwolves and cement their second-place standing in the Northwest Division. The coach has already envisioned a temporary second unit of Matt Harpring, Greg Ostertag and Boozer. "That will give us a little different look on the front line," Sloan said. "If we go that way for five minutes, maybe that keeps [Andrei Kirilenko and Mehmet Okur] fresh late in the game."
> 
> They seem to feel fresher just by having him out there, Boozer said. "They were so positive. AK told me I did a great job, Ty [Corbin, assistant coach] told me 'Great job,' everyone was happy to see me out there," said the 24-year-old Boozer, who has missed 80 consecutive games, counting last spring's foot injury. "Memo was smiling and we had a really good time."
> 
> That's not likely to change even once Boozer begins to drain playing time away from some of his teammates, Collins said. "Absolutely. Any time a player of his caliber, and of his character, is in the lineup, it's a positive for the team," said Collins, who worked out with Boozer over the summer in Los Angeles. "I believe we're a playoff team now, but he's only going to make us better."
> 
> Boozer hopes for the same. "I don't want to detract from anything going on. I want to add to it," said the forward, who averaged 17.8 points and 9.0 rebounds before getting hurt last season. "I know I am not going to be playing my regular minutes for awhile. When I come in, I am one of those guys that doesn't want to bring people down, I want to pump people up. I want to bring energy and excitement and I want to do everything I can to help the team win."
> 
> If he does that, winning over a fan base that turned skeptical during the four-month wait shouldn't be a problem, the Jazz figure. "I've seen guys come back from drug rehab and get big ovations," Sloan said. "Fans just want players to help them win."
> 
> Boozer is doing that already, he said. "The blue team won the scrimmage," Boozer said, "so I'm happy about that."


----------



## club101

Ok than


----------



## tdk1984

*Re: McInnis Update: In honor of the Bulls' Crawford thread*



Kunlun said:


> I doubt he doesn't get picked up by a team this summer if Cleveland doesn't want him. He's not that bad.


Then may you get saddled with the quitter.


----------



## remy23

*FOX Sports | NBA | Boozer, Prince reportedly clash over home*



> *Boozer, Prince reportedly clash over home*
> 
> FOXSports.com
> Posted: 5 hours ago
> 
> *Carlos Boozer has struggled to stay on the court the last few years, but the Utah Jazz forward recently came very close to landing in court. And the target of Boozer's legal ire? None other than Rock and Roll Hall of Famer Prince.*
> 
> According to a report on the Smoking Gun website, Boozer filed a complaint against the rock star for allegedly performing an extreme makeover on the NBA star's West Hollywood home, which Prince is renting for $70,000 a month.
> 
> Boozer originally filed suit in January, alleging that Prince violated terms of his eight-month lease by making unauthorized home improvements, including "painting the exterior of the (house) with purple striping, 'Prince symbol,' and numbers 3121."
> 
> The significance of those digits? That would be the title of Prince's latest album, which was released Tuesday.
> 
> Other unwanted renovations included installing purple monogrammed carpet in the master bedroom and the excavation of a large hole for the presumed purpose of a private beauty salon.
> 
> Boozer has reportedly since dropped the lawsuit, but could refile the suit under the same claims if Prince makes any other changes to the home.
> 
> Of course, Prince may already have vacated the premises by then. The rental agreement include an addendum that states the lease may be canceled with 45 days notice "should the weather conditions of the Los Angeles rainy season ... prohibit enjoyment of the property."


Wow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^LOL @ Loozer :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## remy23

*West suits Diop best*












> _DeSagana Diop has revived his career with the Dallas Mavericks this season averaging 2.3 ppg, 4.7 rpg and 1.76 bpg._
> 
> *West suits Diop best*
> *Ex-Cavalier contributing to Mavericks' success*
> 
> Tuesday, March 28, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> DeSagana Diop arrived in Cleveland as a first-round pick five years ago with all of the expectations that follow any lottery pick.
> 
> He was drafted to back up center Zydrunas Ilgauskas, insurance to take over just in case Ilgauskas didn't fully recovery from the many foot surgeries. According to the plan, Diop was the team's future.
> 
> Things did not work out as planned.
> 
> Diop spent the next four seasons as the poster child of a dream deferred. Injuries, battles with being overweight and unfair expectations were put on a player who had not played basketball until he was 15. Some in management wanted Diop to become a scoring threat while others on the coaching staff envisioned him as a defensive presence.
> 
> "I put so much pressure on myself," Diop said. "I was the eighth [overall] pick and so much was expected. I was 18 and I didn't know what it took to become an NBA player. I didn't know how hard you had to work. I thought [this level] was like high school. I thought when Z came out of games, I was supposed to do what he did."
> 
> Diop didn't even come close. There were flashes of what his future was like with 10 points against New Orleans in 2002, and there were 11 rebounds against New Orleans the following year.
> 
> He blocked five shots twice during his career with the Cavs, but the injuries continued and so did the doubts about his ability. The Cavs renounced his rights last summer.
> 
> "The Cavs didn't pick up my option so I saw it as an opportunity," Diop said. "It wasn't like I had a lot of choices because I never played much, but I knew I'd get a job somewhere."
> 
> So Diop began a training routine during the summer that consisted of playing for hours each day and working out. His weight, which was more than 350 pounds his rookie year, dropped to his present playing weight of 270. The Mavericks took a close look at Diop and signed him to a three-year deal for more than $7 million.
> 
> Diop returns to Cleveland with the Mavericks on Wednesday night for the first time since leaving last summer. He's a member of one of the best teams in the league and has been a major contributor.
> 
> he Mavericks' high-octane offense. He is 14th in the league with 1.8 blocks per game and set a career high of six blocks in a game twice this season. He's blocked five shots in a game four times. The Mavericks are 28-6 since Diop became a starter on Jan. 14.
> 
> LeBron James is not surprised by the new and improved Diop. James and Diop competed against each other in high school and the two were teammates for two years with the Cavs.
> 
> "Coach Avery Johnson has given him a chance to play," James said. "First of all, you never know how good you are until you're given enough minutes to go out there and play. That's what it was all about. He put in a great off-season and he's showing it."
> 
> Diop has come so far that the Mavericks often display a music video in his honor at American Airlines Arena in Dallas. A local rap group did a remake of Kris Kross' "Jump" and replaced it with Diop. The video includes highlights of Diop dunking and blocking shots.
> 
> "I remember the first time they played the video during a timeout and I was trying to pay attention to what coach [Johnson] was trying to say but I was sneaking looks at the video," Diop said.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: West suits Diop best*

Unsticking this thread: all these ex-Cavs seem far less relevant now that we're in the playoffs.

Bump/post in it though as you feel necessary though


----------

